# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Homazh për Dritan Çelën

## Xhuxhumaku

*Me Dritanin vetëm në behare* 

_Aleksandër Çipa_ 



Lidhe jetën me vdekjen se nuk bën mëkat. Filozofia e vdekjes rëndon me përgjegjësi për jetën. Madje mendimet që të shtyn një vdekje, janë verifikimi se si dhe sa e çmon jetën. Në të vërtetë, ky cast na mëson gjithmonë se jeta është gjithësesi e paktë. Këto fjalë i kam ndjerë në peshën e tyre reale kur në vitin 1983, ndërsa isha maturant, mora lajmin më të hidhur të jetës për vdekjen e tim vëllai.
Kishin kaluar vite dhe dhimbja jonë, e thënë sipas Hygoit: Kur biem në vajtime/ shërim veç lotit ska. Në një ditë të tillë në shtëpinë tonë në Himarë, na gjen atë sezon behari, familja e bukur e shkrimtarit Zija Çela. (Të vetmit që ati im i drejtohet mik i zëmrës). Në sytë e nënës sime loti shtynte lotin dhe dhimbja kish pamjen e mpakjes. Ndërsa në mjekrën e babait pikonte thënia e tij:gur që shkërmoq dëshpërime. Familja Çela ishte ftuar për drekë prej atit. Të katër, Aliqi, Zijai, Dritani dhe Riva kishin ardhur me dëshirën e lexueshme për të bërë pak bisedë, por edhe për shkak të atmosferës që gjenin për arsye të fonotekës dhe poezisë popullore.që disponon me shumicë shtëpia ime prindërore. Një arsye tjetër që e dinte Zijai ishte edhe fakti se në familjen tonë në dhjetor të 1990-ës kishte pasur edhe një ngjarje, e cila na kishte vënë të gjithëve në provën e një dhimbjeje të madhe, si ajo e ngjara në 83-in. Im vëlla, 13 vjeçar, Arbeni, ende pa u shqepur kufijtë, ishte larguar pa lënë adresë dhe në shtëpi ishte rikthyer një zi edhe më e rëndë se ajo e 1983. Të gjithë ishim zvogëluar prej dhimbjes, por ati, kishte shkruajtur: Det, o det/o det me valë/ të lutem, ma nxirr në anë/ Vijnë mandata/ ska kambanë/sgjendet qyqe për të qarë Këtë elegji, ndërsa unë isha në Gjirokastër e kam lexuar prej Zija Çelës në një reportazh të tij botuar në të përditshmen e atëhershmeShkrimtari e kishte përpirë kumtin dhe si askush tjetër kishte reçensionuar dhimbjen bregase të At dhe Nënës sime. Pak kohë më pas, kur ai reportazh skish si ikte prej mendjes sime, unë u ritakova me familjen Çela, si për çdo behar në plazhet e Himarës. Por më shumë e më shumë qëndroja me Dritanin. Jo vetëm mosha, por perceptimi dhe origjina jonë më tej se letrare, na shtytonte drejt dëshirës për të qenë sa më gjatë në bashkëbisedim me njeri-tjetrin. Nëna e Dritanit, himariote e heshtjes fisnike, më mësonte edhe më tepër ta ndieja krenarinë për indin tim bregas. Por pohimi i shpeshtë i Dritanit se :Në Himarë ka gjithmonë thërrmija homerike dhe danteske, më drithëronte. Kjo ishte një ndër temat që ne e copëzonim nëpër takimet tona, të cilat ndodhën gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, vetëm në behare.
Këtë javë, prej poetit Arian Leka unë mora telefonatën më pikëlluese të viteve të fundit. Sandër, Dritan Çela, dheskish fjalë për më tepër se unë klitha.Më ngjethi mendimi se Zijai na kishte dhuruar dikur si familje një ngushëllim publicistik të pazakontë dhe të ndjerë deri në zemër. Unë atë ditë u ndjeva realisht zemërshpuar.
Zija Çela meriton, vetëm urim. Ai ska asgjë të përbashkët me ngushëllimin. Bota tahmaqare/ qenka e pabesë/ ca i harron fare/ca i le pa pjesë. Gjithshka më rodhi në kujtesë fillshëm, sintetikisht si loti. Me këto pasazhe të papërsëritshme kujtimesh, në ditë të beharshme, me dritë deti në visin me dy kaltërsi,me dritë të rënë prej diellit dhe të përthyer prej detit, unë mbeta i familjarizuar me Dritanin. Vitet ishin shumë e shumë, po koha për pranëndënjie, mes ne të dyve, u racionua në mënyrë të tillë që të ishte vetëm e bukur dhe vetëm e fiksueshme në kujtesë.Ne u takuam vetëm në behare.Edhe gjatë kohës që unë erdha në Tiranë, Tanin e takova vetëm përmes përkthimeve dhe përshëndetjeve përmes Zijait.
Shumë përkthime Dritani i bëri në Himarë, në vendlindjen e nënës së tij Aliqit, e mirë te Zoti. Në brigjeplazhet e Himarës, letërsia italiane të shijon aqsa kthjelltësia e detit. Dritani kishte një heshtje pulëbardhe, një heshtje gjideti. Zeshkan si gërxh. Ne notonim shpesh së bashku dhe prej distancës në thellësi të gjirit të Spilesë, kishim mundësi të flitnim më shumë për Bregdetin, Himarën dhe thellësinë e saj, polifoninë dhe poezinë fine orale të zonës. Një ditë, ndërsa kishim ikur thellë detit, tek gjiri i quajtur Sfajio, dhe po sodisnim ujin që përkëdhelte llërët tanë, Dritani më thotë: Kalvino dhe Pirandelo më kujtohen më shpesh kur vij në Himarë. Ndonëse tani lexoj Buxatin. Eshtë dobësia ime. E kam obsesion....Unë, i sapokthyer nga viti shkollor nga Gjirokastra, i thoja:Kadare ka një të drejtë kur te Autobiografia e popullit në vargje i është përkushtuar përmes shijimit aq shumë poezisë së Kapedan Qirjakos.Të do për shtigje të liga. Dritani më tha: Sandër, e çuditshme, ne mjedisi familjar në mënyrë të natyrshme na është imponuar. Gjatë kohës që jemi bashk, ti flet më tepër për poezinë dhe këngën himariote, ndërsa unë çmendem për prozën. O Zot sa i modh Buxati. 
Këto pasazhe jete i lamë disi larg kaq vite. 
Dritani është një model i vërtetë i intelektualit dhe krijuesit shqiptar që u përball me dy fronte të pazhurshme dhe të rëndë: Atë të jetës së vet familjare si emigrant dhe atë të jetës së vet krijuese po si emigrant. Në letërsinë e sotme shqipe nuk ka sistem njohës për shkak të shpërndarjes dhe më së shumti për shkak të gjeografisë së tejzgjeruar të emigrimit të shkrimtarëve shqiptarë. Dritan Çela ishte shkrimtari-përkthyes i post 90-ës. Me një valencë të lartë formimi letrar dhe me një shkollë formimi të pazakontë edhe për shkak të atmëmësisë së tij. Buxati dhe Kalvino të sjellë në shqipen tonë prej Dritan Çelës, kërkojnë rilexim. Pirandelo, Baricco dhe Sciascia janë prurja e tij që meriton përfshirje në antologjinë e zgjedhur të përkthimit shqiptar. Dritani ishte i aftë në shqipitalishten e vet, si një Kokonë i ri , i cili natyrisht mbetet model i madh në shqipfrëngjishten e tij. Periudha e emigracionit dhe së fundi ndërprerja harbute prej frymëheshtjes, na rikujtojnë se këtë letërsi dhe kontribut, me peshë, në kulturën kombëtare, duhet ta njohim dhe ta vlerësojmë për sot dhe për të nesërme.

Për disa beharë rresht unë nuk pata mundësinë ta ritakoja shokun tim të fëminisë dhe rinisë së parë. Koha të shpërndan sipas hallit dhe detyrimit. Me Tanin kishim ndarë brigjet e detit, ku medituam fëmijërisht dhe djalërisht. Ai erdhi për herë të fundit së pari si lajm dhe së dyti në arkën-akllaz. Unë riktheva pas kaq vitesh lotin e dhimbjes që sta përfill burrërinë. Me këtë ikje të beftë, unë pashë se Jeta tahmaqare është vetëm e paktë. Dritan Çela u ndërpre, si në fatin më të madh të njerëzve të kulturës.Kemi në bibliotekën tonë rreth 17 libra produkt i vecantë i punës së një përkthyesi fatkeqësisht të ndërprerë. Në përcjelljen e tij atshkrimtari i Dritanit, Zijai, më dha natyrshëm një tjetër provë Njeriu. Dominimin mbi dhimbjen dhe mbi zgafellën e saj. Ndërsa, e mira Aliqi në fytyrën e saj kishte pak detnxirrje, si prej bije e atij visi. Veçse, në sytë e saj, kishte një hapësirë më tepër, na përfshinte të gjithëve që mbanim peshën ngushëlluese për humbjen e djalit të penës, dhe kishte vend për të menduar mirërritjen e krijesave të pafajshëm shenjtërisht, që Dritani la pas si prind i ri.


*Shpirti i mallit* 
(Në vend të një letre që nuk ia nis dot mikut tim të zemrës, Zija Çelës, pas lajmit për fshehje nën dhe të Dritanit të dashur)
Lefter Çipa

Na iku behari, dimri na ka zënë
Ju nëna mos qani kështu ish e thënë,
Ky shpirti i mallit, zemrën na ka zënë.

Nxirë dhe djegur mali, malet skanë hënë
Kudo tharë bari, gjethet kanë rënë.
Ky shpirti i mallit, zemrën na ka zënë.

Gjaku ku na vajti, kujt ja kemi dhënë,
Nga na shpuri fati, kockat kemi lënë,
Ky shpirti i mallit, zemrën na ka zënë.

Nështë i bardhë savani, dheu është i rëndë.
Ajo farë djali, nga vanë e çu bënë,
Ky shpirti i mallit, zemrën na ka zënë.

Kjo vdekje rrufjane, çemër na ka vënë,
Shpejt na u hap varri, çfarë kishim bërë,
Ky shpirti i mallit, zemrën na ka zënë.

Mbi çdo tog me dhé, nëna vajtim bën
Dhe nga kuja e atit, sngrihesh dot në këmbë,
Ky shpirti i mallit, zemrën na ka zënë.

Mbi çdo tog me gurë, burrat bëjnë rëngë,
Atje gjumë flé, bota e pa qënë,
Ky shpirti i mallit, zemrën na ka zënë.


Milosao.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Një gur i lidhur pas litarit* 

_Dino Buzzati_ 


Një gjë aq e thjeshtë. Një shaka. Edhe vajza yll të bukura e të mrekullueshme që, kur shkojnë udhës, edhe muret bëjnë sy për ti parë. Mjaft të dish si të veprosh. Ai nuk ka ditur kurrë. Veç një fjalë tu thotë ai, ato duken të mërzitura, vetë vështrimet e tij u japin bezdi, menjëherë, porsa ai ua ngul sytë, kthejnë kryet nga ana tjetër, përherë ashtu. Sidomos ato që i pëlqenin më shumë. Ca të tjera ndoshta ishin të sjellshme, tregoheshin të gatshme. Asnjëherë gratë që atij i pëlqenin më shumë. Asnjëherë vashëzat fodulle me fytyrëz të vrenjtur, laviret garipe, çapkënet autoritare të periferisë, vogëlushet e djallëzuara e të përgjumura me sy tinzarë e epshorë. I shihte me të tjerët, përkrahu me të tjerët, në makinë me të tjerët dhe nëse ai ua ngulte sytë, të bezdisura kthenin kokën nga ana tjetër, përherë ashtu. Dhe me çburra ishin? Ca miliarderë, ca artistë filmash, ca Apollonë? Jo. Makar ishin ca rrapashytë dosido, pa plaçkë e laçkë, o me plëndës, o analfabetë, që veç për futboll dinin të flisnin, ca vulgarë e madje shëmtaraqë, por me çduket kishin marifetin e duhur, dinin dy-tri budallallëqet që u pëlqejnë grave dhe tek e mendonte, e zinte një tërbim, një maraz, një keqardhje tashmë pa vrer! E tani edhe të dinte të vepronte, ishte tepër vonë.
Duke vështruar burrat e moshës së tij  vetëm tash e kupton  gjithnjë i lind pyetja: me kë do të bëjnë dashuri? Nga aluzionet, nga siguria në vetvete, nga përçmimi i heshtur për vajzat mendjelehta duhej të kishin një mori rastesh të mrekullueshme. I bënte përshtypje sidomos fakti se më të shumtët, me ta shtënë në dorë një grua të lakmueshme, menjëherë e konsideronin si një pré, jo më një krijesë të barabartë me ta, me një botë interesash, dëshirash e shqetësimesh të rëndësishme si e tyrja, por vetëm si trup që duhej shijuar, e quanin thuajse si detyrim për to që të pranonin dhe habiteshin, si për një tekë të palejueshme, nëse ajo kundërshtonte. Pikërisht kjo bindje u jepte burrave një forcë tejet të madhe, prej së cilës ia dilnin mbanë me shpengim të mahnitshëm. Dhe çuditej ndoshta akoma më shumë ai, që për gjithë jetën kishte hasur përherë shpërfillje, dhe ato pak herë që kishte guxuar, ishte ndeshur në një mur përbuzës, çuditej se si me të tjerët, të njëjtat gra, i lejonin kësaj kaste më të ulët ti konsideronin pra si objekte mishtore dhe ti linin ti shijonin për një a dy orë, çuditej se si ishin të kënaqura e krenare që u vardiseshin, megjithëse e dinin fort mirë që me një mujshi të pabarabartë, të kurajuar nga një traditë e lashtë, me të mbaruar qejfin, burri do ti përçmonte e do ti quante kurva. Nuk arrinte të kuptonte  dhe këtu inati i tij mpleksej me zilinë  përse vallë gratë gojëkyçura e pranonin kështu se i përkisnin një soji më të ulët, se duhej të pajtoheshi që ti trajtonin si skllave. Nga ana tjetër tani, e kuptonte sesi, nëse rastësia e përmbyste rendin normal të caqeve dhe ai dashurohej, e kësisoj ishte gruaja që e sundonte, atëherë dilte logjik dhe i pashmangshëm instikti që ajo të hakmerrej dhe ta bënte që të hiqte brenda një kohe të shkurtër të gjitha poshtërimet, në të cilat burrat e tjerë për shumë vite e kishin zhytur. Por a nuk ishte e çuditshme dhe për të qeshur që këto zekthe i vinin në moshën pesëdhjetë vjeçare, si të qe i mitur? Po, po, e dinte, shumica dërrmuese e vërsnikëve të tij ishte përtej, nuk e vriste më mendjen për kësi gjërash dhe, nëse vazhdonte të bënte dashuri, nuk e kthente më në problem. Ndërsa ai nuk e kishte marrë kurrë tepër seriozisht, porsi dikush që kalon para një vitrine të mrekullueshme pa ia hedhur shumë sytë dhe vetëm kur tashmë është larg, e kupton sa gjëra të bukura kishte aty dhe kthehet mbrasht ngarendas, por, kur mbërrin, i shuajnë dritat dhe ulin qepenat. Nuk e kishte marrë kurrë tepër seriozisht dhe tani, me keqardhje, me zili, me brengën që nuk i mjafton më koha, me vetmi, po e paguante hidhur.
Me të rënë tensioni, në atë armëpushim, teksa ajo, e shtrirë me duart e kryqëzuara në kraharor, vazhdon gjumin e dëlirë dhe ai, i ulur përbri, fshik me pëllëmbë kofshën e saj, kofshën e gjatë prej balerine, dikur të hazdisur në kërcimet rock and roll, shalëz plot arrogancë që është kapërthyer me kushedi sa kofshë meshkujsh, por tani çdo turpëri nuk ekziston më, nëse ishin vërtet turpëri, sepse akoma nuk e ka kuptuar mirë, ja tek kthehet sërish mendimi i vjetër që për shumë muaj sëmundja e kishte bërë ta harronte.
Sepse ai kishte qenë si një gur i lidhur pas një litari që vërtitej shpejt, gjithnjë e më shpejt dhe ajo që e vërtiste ishte era, ishte suferina e vjeshtës, ishte dëshpërimi, dashuria. Dhe, duke u vërtitur kështu çmendurisht, nuk dallohej më çformë kishte, ishte bërë një lloj unazeje fluide dhe regëtitëse
Ai ishte një kalë karuseli dhe papritmas karuseli kishte zënë të vërtitej si i marrë, shpejt, përherë e më shpejt dhe ajo që e vërtiste kështu, ishte ajo, Laide, ishte vjeshta, ishte dëshpërimi, ishte dashuria. Dhe duke u vërtitur kështu marrëzisht ai, kalë, kishte humbur formën e kalit, nuk ishte më veç një qëndismë e bardhë drithëruese, një perde drithëruese në ngjyrë të bardhë me thekë të praruara, nuk ishte më ai, ishte një qenie që askush më parë se njihte dhe me të cilin ishte e pamundur të komunikoje, sepse ai nuk ia vinte veshin njeriu, nuk mund të dëgjonte, ai dëgjonte vetëm vetveten tek fishkëllente në erë, për të askush nuk ekzistonte përpos asaj, Laides, ajo rrokullisje e frikshme dhe në vorbull, ai nuk mundej as të shihte botën përreth, e gjithë çfarë mbetej nga jeta madje kishte reshtur së ekzistuari, nuk ekzistonte më, nuk kishte ekzistuar kurrë, mendja e Antonios ishte thithur tërësisht prej saj, prej asaj marramendjeje dhe kjo ishte një vuajtje, ishte një gjë e tmerrshme, ai kurrë sishte vërtitur me hov të tillë, kurrë skishte qenë kaq i gjallë.
Por ja tek ndalet karuseli, ja ku ndalet guri i lidhur pas litarit, kali është ngurtësuar në formë kali e guri i lidhur pas litarit tani varet i palëvizshëm dhe më së fundi mund të dallohet, është një gur. Antonio nuk vërtitet më i tërhequr nga stuhia, Antonio është në vend, është bërë sërish Antonio dhe rifillon ta shohë botën si më parë.
Nëpër natë vështron rreth e qark. O Zot, çështë ajo kullë e madhe dhe e zezë që ngrihet aty lart? Kulla e vjetër, që i kishte mbetur përherë e kredhur në shpirt qyshkur ishte djalë. Por pak më parë, në vërtitje, i kishte dalë krejtësisht nga mendja kulla e tmerrshme, shpejtësia, kalamendja e kishin bërë të harronte ekzistencën e kullës së madhe, të pamëshirshme e të zezë. Si kishte mundur ta harronte një gjë kaq të rëndësishme, më të rëndësishmen e të gjitha gjërave? Tani ishte atje sërish, lartësohej e tmerrshme dhe misterioze si gjithnjë, madje dukej tejet më e madhe dhe e afërt. Po, dashuria e kishte bërë të harronte tërësisht që ekzistonte vdekja. Për gati dy vjet nuk e kishte menduar as edhe një herë, dukej si një përrallë, pikërisht ai që e kishte patur makthin e saj në gjak. Aq e madhe ishte fuqia e dashurisë. Dhe tani papritmas i ishte shfaqur sërish përballë, sundonte atë, shtëpinë, lagjen, qytetin, sundonte botën me hijen e saj dhe bënte përpara dalëngadalë.
Por sakaq, e rrëmbyer nga gjumi, e pavetëdijshme për dhimbjen që ka shkaktuar e do të shkaktojë, ajo ngrihet pezull nën çatitë, fenerët, tarracat e pullazet e Milanos, është një gjë rioshe, fare e vockël dhe lakuriqe, është një grimcë e butë dhe e bardhë që rri pezull, pluhurizë prej mishi a prej shpirti ndoshta, që mban brenda një ëndërr të adhuruar e të pamundshme. Përmes shtresave të mjegullës, vezullimi i kuqërremtë i fenerëve ende të ndezur e ndriçonte ëmbëlsisht duke e bërë të rrezëllinte me mëshirë e mister. Është ora e saj, pa e ditur ajo vetë, ka ardhur për Laiden ora e madhe e jetës dhe nesër ndoshta do të jetë gjithçka si më parë dhe do të rinisë ligësia e turpi, mirëpo sakaq ajo për një çast është përsipër të gjithëve, është gjëja më e bukur, më e vyer dhe më e rëndësishme e faqes së dheut. Por qyteti flinte, rrugët ishin të shkretuara, askush, as edhe ai nuk do ti ngrejë sytë për ta vështruar.

*  Përktheu nga origjinali Dritan Çela*

*Perkthime nga Dritan Çela*

Vincenzo Sciascia Përrallë lirie (Shtëpia botuese Apolonia, 1992)
Dino Buzzati: Gruaja me flatra (Shtëpia botuese Naim Frashëri, 1993)
Dino Buzzati: Shkretëtira e Tartarëve (SHBL 1995, LETRAT 2002)
Dino Buzzati: Një dashuri (Shtëpia botuese LETRAT, 2002)
Suzana Tamaro: Thuaj zemrës po (Shtëpia botuese Çabej, 1996)
Carmine Abate: Shtegtimi i unazës (SHBL, 1994)
Luigi Pirandello: Një, asnjë dhe njëqindmijë (Shtëpia botuese Sejko, 2002)
Luciano de Crescenzo: Dyshimi (Shtëpia botuese Naim Frashëri, 1998)
Italo Calvino: Komikat kozmike (Shtëpia botuese LETRAT, 2002)
Alessandro Baricco: Mëndafshi yt, zonjë (Shtëpia botuese LETRAT, 2003)
Fiabe albanesi (Përralla shqiptare  përkthim nga italishtja në shqip, 2005)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ca vezë të vockla, në ngjyrë të verdhë* 

Alessandro Baricco 
(fragmente nga romani Mëndafshi yt zonjë)

1.
Ndonëse i ati kishte përfytyruar për të një të ardhme të shkëlqyer në ushtri, erdhi puna që Hervé Joncour e nxirrte jetesën me një zanat të pazakontë, të cilit nuk i mungonte, për ironi të veçantë, një mënyrë të sjelluri aq e ëmbël, sa të shfaqte pa dashur një intonacion të vagullt femëror.
Për të mbajtur frymën gjallë, Hervé Joncour blinte e shiste krimba mëndafshi.
Ishte viti 1861. Flaubert po shkruante Salammbô-n, ndriçimi elektrik ishte ende një hiopotezë dhe Abraham Lincoln, nga ana tjetër e oqeanit, kishte nisur një luftë, fundin e së cilës nuk do ta shihte dot kurrë.
Hervé Joncour ishte 32 vjeç.
Blinte dhe shiste.
Krimba mëndafshi.
2.
Për të qenë të saktë, Hervé Joncour blinte dhe shiste krimbat kur ata sishin veçse ca vezë të vockla, në ngjyrë të verdhë e të përhime, të palëvizshme e në dukje të ngordhura. Vetëm në pëllëmbë të dorës mund të mbaje me mijëra syresh.
Sthonë kot ta mbash fatin në dorë.
Ditët e para të majit vezët çeleshin, duke çliruar një larvë që, pasi dëndej së ngrëni për tridhjetë ditë gjethe mani, merrte e mbyllej sërish në një fshikëz, për tu arratisur së andejmi përfundimisht dy javë më vonë, duke lënë pas vetes një thesar që në mëndafsh ishte i barasvlefshëm me një mijë metra fill të papërpunuar dhe në parà me një shifër të majme frangash franceze: duke e zënë se e gjitha kjo do të ndodhte në bazë të rregullave dhe, porsi në rastin e Hervé Joncour-it, në ndonjë krahinë të Francës jugore.
Lavilledieu quhej qyteza ku rronte Hervé Joncour.
Hélène quhej e shoqja.
Nuk kishin fëmijë.
3.
Për tu bërë bisht dëmeve të epidemive që përherë e më shpesh molepsnin krimbaritë europiane, Hervé Joncour shtyhej të blinte vezët e krimbit të mëndafshit përtej Mesdheut, në Siri e Egjipt. Kjo përbënte pjesën më aventurore të punës së tij. Për çdo vit, ditët e para të janarit, nisej. Përshkonte një mijë e gjashtëqind milje det dhe tetëqind kilometra tokë. Zgjidhte vezët, bënte pazar për çmimin, i blinte. Mandej majat nga thembrat, përshkonte tetëqind kilometra tokë e një mijë e gjashtëqind milje det dhe kthehej në Lavilledieu, zakonisht të dielën e parë të prillit, zakonisht në kohë për Meshën e madhe.
Punonte ende dy javë për të ambalazhuar vezët e për ti shitur.
Pjesën tjetër të vitit, prehej.
4.
-Si është Afrika?  e pyesnin.
-E lodhur.
Kishte një shtëpi të madhe bash në të dalë të qytezës dhe një laborator të vogël, në qendër, mu përballë shtëpisë së braktisur të Jean Berbeck-ut.
Jean Berbeck kishte vendosur një ditë të bukur që të mos fliste më. E mbajti fjalën. Gruaja dhe dy bijat e braktisën. Ai vdiq. Shtëpinë e tij nuk e deshi kurrkush, kështu tani ishte një shtëpi e braktisur.
Duke blerë e duke shitur krimba mëndafshi, Hervé Joncour fitonte çdo vit një shumë të mjaftë për ti siguruar vetes dhe së shoqes atë lloj rehatie që në provincë njerëzit priren ta quajnë luks. Gëzonte me përkorësi pasuritë e tij dhe perspektiva, krejt e mundshme, që të bëhej vërtet i kamur nuk i bënte kurrfarë përshtypje. Tekefundit ishte një prej atyre njerëzve që adhurojnë të marrin pjesë në jetën e vet, duke e quajtur të pavend çdo ambicie për ta jetuar atë.
Do ta keni vërejtur se ata e kundrojnë fatin e tyre në mënyrën me të cilën shumica e njerëzve e kanë zakon të kundrojnë një ditë me shi.
5.
Po ta kishin pyetur, Hervé Joncour do të përgjigjej se jeta e tij do të vazhdonte kështu për jetë e mot. Në fillim të viteve gjashtëdhjetë, gjithsesi, epidemia e pebrinës, që i kishte bërë tanimë të pavlefshme vezët e krimbtarive europiane, u përhap matanë detit, duke mbërritur në Afrikë dhe, sipas disave, madje deri në Indi. Hervé Joncour u kthye nga rrugëtimi i tij i zakontë, më 1861, me një mori vezësh që, pas dy muajsh, doli se ishte krejt e molepsur. Për Lavilledieu-n, si për shumë qytete të tjera që e mbështesnin pasurinë e tyre në prodhimin e mëndafshit, u duk se ai vit solli fillimin e andrallave. Shkenca nuk ishte në gjendje të kuptonte shkaqet e epidemive. Dhe bota mbarë, gjer në viset e saj më të largëta, dukej se kishte rënë rob i asaj mynxyre që nuk shpjegohej.
-Pothuajse bota mbarë, - tha ngadalë Baldabiou.  Pothuajse, - duke hedhur dy gisht ujë në gotën e tij të Pernod-it.
6.
Baldabiou ishte njeriu që njëzet vjet më parë kishte hyrë në qytezë, ia kishte mbajtur fill e për te zyra e kryebashkiakut, ishte futur pa lajmëruar më parë, i kishte vënë mbi tryezë një shall mëndafshi në ngjyrën e diellit në perëndim dhe e kishte pyetur:
-E dini çështë ky?
-Punë grash.
-Gabim. Punë burrash: parà.
Kryebashkiaku urdhëroi ta zbonin jashtë. Ai ndërtoi një tjerrtore, aty poshtë te lumi, një kapanon për rritjen e krimbave, buzë pyllit dhe një kishëz që ia përkushtoi Shën Anjezës, në kryqëzim të rrugës për në Vivier. Punësoi ndonja tridhjetë punëtorë, solli nga Italia një makineri të mistershme prej druri, gjithë rrotulla e ingranazhe dhe nuk tha më gjë prej gjëje për shtatë muaj. Mandej u kthye te kryebashkiaku, duke i vënë në skrivani, të radhitura për merak, tridhjetë mijë franga në kartëmonedha me prerje të mëdha.
-A e dini çjanë këto?
-Parà.
-Gabim. Janë dëshmia që ju jeni një ****.
Paskëtaj i mori sërish, i futi në çantë dhe bëri të ikte.
Kryebashkiaku e ndali.
-Çfarë dreqin duhet të bëj?
-Asgjë: dhe do të jeni kryebashkiaku i një vendi të kamur.
Pesë vjet më vonë Lavilledieu kishte shtatë tjerrtore dhe ishte kthyer në një prej qendrave më të rëndësishme europiane të rritjes së krimbave dhe tjerrjes së mëndafshit. Nuk ishte e gjitha pronë e Baldabiou-s. Njerëz të tjerë nga paria e vendit dhe pronarë tokash të zonës e kishin ndjekur në atë aventurë të çuditshme sipërmarrjeje. Baldabiou i kishte rrëfyer secilit, pa probleme, të fshehtat e zanatit. Kjo e dëfrente shumë më tepër sesa të fitonte parà me thes. Të mësonte të tjerët. E të kishte të fshehta për të dëftuar. Kështu ishte gatuar ai njeri.
7.
Baldabiou ishte edhe njeriu që tetë vjet më parë kishte ndryshuar jetën e Hervé Joncour-it. Ishin kohët kur epidemitë e para kishin zënë të cënonin prodhimin europian të vezëve të krimbit të mëndafshit. Pa e prishur terezinë, Baldabiou e kishte studiuar situatën dhe kishte mbërritur në përfundimin se problemi nuk duhej zgjidhur, por anashkaluar. Kishte një ide, por i mungonte njeriu i duhur. Vërejti se e kishte gjetur kur pa Hervé Joncour-in të kalonte para kafenesë së Verdunit, elegant në uniformën e tij prej nënoficeri të këmbësorisë dhe krenar në ecjen e tij prej ushtaraku me leje. Ishte 24 vjeç, atëherë. Baldabiou e ftoi në shtëpinë e vet, i zgjati përpara një atlas plot me emra ekzotikë e i tha:
-Përgëzime. Më në fund e gjete një punë, djalosh.
Hervé Joncour ndenji e dëgjoi gjithë një histori që fliste për krimba mëndafshi, për vezë, për Piramida e për lundrime me anije. Mandej tha:
-Nuk mundem.
-Përse?
-Pas dy ditësh më mbaron leja, duhet të kthehem në Paris.
-Karrierë ushtarake?
-Po. Kështu deshi im atë.
-Ska problem për këtë.
Mori Hervé Joncour-in dhe e çoi tek i ati.
-A e dini cili është ky?  e pyeti pasi hyri në studion e tij pa u lajmëruar.
-Im bir.
-Vështrojeni më mirë.
Kryebashkiaku u lëshua në shpinoren e kolltukut të tij të lëkurtë, duke kulluar djersë.
-Im bir Hervé, që pas dy ditësh do të kthehet në Paris, ku e pret një karrierë e shkëlqyer në ushtrinë tonë, dashtë Zoti e Shën Anjeza.
-Pikës i re. Veçse Zoti është i zënë me punë gjetiu dhe Shën Anjeza i ka zët ushtarakët.
Pas një muaji Hervé Joncour u nis për në Egjipt. Udhëtoi në një anije që quhej Adel. Nëpër kabina mbërrinte duhma e kuzhinës, ishte aty edhe një anglez që thoshte se kish luftuar në Waterloo, mbrëmjen e ditës së tretë panë ca delfinë të feksnin në horizont porsi dallgë të dehura, në roulette dilte përherë numri gjashtëmbëdhjetë.
U kthye dy muaj më pas  të dielën e parë të prillit, në kohë për Meshën e madhe  me mijëra vezë të mbajtura si në pëllëmbë të dorës ndër dy sepete të mëdha prej druri. Kishte plot gjëra për të treguar. Por ajo çka i tha Baldabiou kur mbetën vetëm qe:
-Më trego për delfinët.
-Për delfinët?
-Për çastin kur i pe.
Ky ishte Baldabiou.
Askush nuk e dinte sa vjeç ishte.
8.
-Pothuajse bota mbarë, - tha ngadalë Baldabiou.  Pothuajse, - duke hedhur dy gisht ujë në gotën e tij të Pernod-it.
Natë gushti, mesanata kaluar. Në atë orë, zakonisht, Verduni e kishte mbyllur qysh prej njëherësh. Karrigat ishin vënë përmbys me rregull mbi tryeza. Kishte pastruar banakun e çdo gjë tjetër. Nuk mbetej veçse të shuante dritat e ta mbyllte. Por Verduni priste: Baldabiou po fliste.
Ulur përballë tij, Hervé Joncour, me një cigare të shuar ndër buzë dëgjonte pa lëvizur. Porsi tetë vjet më parë, e linte atë njeri ti shkruante sërish fatin me rregull. Zëri i tij i mbërrinte i dobët e i qashtër, i ndërprerë nga gllënjkat e tasheparshme të Pernod-it. Nuk pushoi për minuta të tëra. Gjëja e fundit që tha qe:
-Ska rrugë tjetër. Nëse duam të mbijetojmë, duhet tia mbajmë atje tej.
Heshtje.
Verdun-i, i mbështetur në banak, ngriti sytë drejt atyre të dyve.
Baldabiou dha e mori për të gjetur ende një gllënjkë Pernod në fundin e gotës.
Hervé Joncour mbështeti cigaren në buzë të tryezës para se të thoshte:
-E nga bie, me saktësi, kjo Japonia?
Baldabiou ngriti majën e bastunit të tij duke e drejtuar përtej pullazeve të Saint-August.
-Përherë drejt, andej.
Tha.
-Deri në fund të botës.
9.
Asokohe Japonia, në fakt, gjendej në anën tjetër të rruzullit. Ishte një ujdhesë e përbërë nga ujdhesa të tjera dhe për dyqind vjet kishte jetuar krejtëisht e izoluar nga njerëzimi, duke mohuar çdo lloj kontakti me kontinentin e duke ia ndaluar hyrjen çdo të huaji. Bregdeti kinez ishte pothuajse dyqind milje larg, por një dekret perandorak kishte ujdisur ta bënte ende më të largët, duke ndaluar në të gjithë ujdhesën ndërtimin e varkave me më shumë se një direk. Sipas një llogjike në mënyrën e vet të ndritur, ligji nuk ndalonte sidoqoftë të mërgoje: por dënonte me vdekje ata që orvateshin të ktheheshin. Tregtarët kinezë, hollandezë e anglezë ishin përpjekur vazhdimisht ta ndërprisnin atë izolim absurd, por kishin arritur veç të krijonin një rrjet të brishtë e të rrezikshëm kontrabande. Kishin nxjerrë pak parà, shumë telashe dhe disa legjenda, që vlenin veç për ti shitur nëpër porte mbrëmave. Aty ku ata kishin dështuar, amerikanët patën sukses, falë forcës së armëve. Në korrik të vitit 1853 komodori1 Mathew C. Perry hyri në gjirin e Yokohamas me një flotë moderne anijesh me avull dhe u dorëzoi japonezëve një ultimatum, në të cilin urohej hapja e ujdhesës ndaj të huajve.
Japonezëve nuk u kishte zënë syri kurrë më parë një anije që ishte e zonja të çante detin kundër erës.
Kur, pas shtatë muajsh, Perry u kthye për të marrë përgjigje për ultimatumin e tij, qeveria ushtarake e ujdhesës u përkul të nënshkruante një marrëveshje, ku shpallej hapja ndaj të huajve e dy porteve në veri të vendit dhe fillimi i disa marrëdhënieve të para e të matura tregtare. Deti përreth kësaj ujdhese  deklaroi komodori me një farë solemniteti  qysh sot e tutje është shumë më pak i thellë.
*Përktheu nga origjinali Dritan Çela*

(Tekstet dhe fotot u mundesuan nga shtëpia botuese Ideart)

Milosao.

----------


## shigjeta

*Ringjallja nëpërmjet ringjalljeve*

_Përkthyesit e letërsisë në vendet totalitare e kishin kuptuar më së miri misionin e tyre të veçantë. Paradoksi i përkthyesit shqiptar, një përkthyes i izoluar nga kultura dhe gjuha nga e cila përkthente, ishte se ky izolim tragjik e bënte që të ishte disa herë më profesionist se kolegët e tij perëndimorë, të cilët kishin privilegjin që të kishin edhe burimet filologjike, edhe kontaktet e drejtpërdrejta me autorët (kur ata ishin gjallë) që përkthenin. Emrave të Fan S. Nolit, Lazër Shantojës, Mitrush Kutelit, Gjon Shllakut, Petro Zhejit, Pashko Gjeçit, Robert Shvarcit, Vedat Kokonës, Aurel Plasarit, Petraq Kolevicës, Ardian Klosit, Mira Meksit, Piro Mishës u shtohet edhe emri i Dritan Çelës. Më i riu mes tyre, të cilit vdekja e parakohshme i ka dhënë privilegjin që të qëndrojë edhe pas 100 vjetësh më i riu i përkthyesve shqiptarë.
_
_Rudolf Marku_

Thuhet me të drejtë se letërsia nuk ekziston brenda një gjuhe, por dhe brenda një kulture. Dhe kështu përkthyesit e letërsisë del se nuk janë thjesht përkthyes gjuhësore, por dhe prurësit e kulturës, përçuesit e saj.

Kjo e vërtetë e madhe qe kuptuar më së miri sidomos në vendet totalitare si Shqipëria dhe Rusia, vende ku sistemi stalinist pati jetuar më gjatë dhe më suksesshëm. Lexuesi i vëmendshëm dhe i etshëm i këtyre vendeve i ka rezervuar një status të veçantë përkthyesit të letërsisë. Përkthyesit më të mirë në vendin tonë njiheshin dhe respektoheshin po aq sa dhe shkrimtarët më të mirë, madje disa herë më tepër se këta të fundit. Kjo dhe përkonte me përkufizimin mitik të përkthyesit si një kasnec mes Zotave dhe vdekatarëve apo me atë përkufizimin tjetër të përkthyesit si kontrabandist kulturash, si një smuggler vlerash në një shoqëri ku vlerat konsideroheshin jo vetëm të papëlqyeshme, por edhe të rrezikshme. Përkthyesit e letërsisë në vendet totalitare e kishin kuptuar më së miri misionin e tyre të veçantë. Paradoksi i përkthyesit shqiptar, një përkthyes i izoluar nga kultura dhe gjuha nga e cila përkthente, ishte se ky izolim tragjik e bënte që të ishte disa herë më profesionist se kolegët e tij perëndimorë, të cilët kishin privilegjin që të kishin dhe burimet filologjike, dhe kontaktet e drejtpërdrejta me autorët (kur ata ishin gjallë) që përkthenin.

Emrave të Fan S. Nolit, Lazër Shantojës, Mitrush Kutelit, Gjon Shllakut, Petro Zhejit, Pashko Gjeçit, Robert Shvarcit, Vedat Kokonës, Aurel Plasarit, Petraq Kolevicës, Ardian Klosit, Mira Meksit, Piro Mishës u shtohet dhe emri i Dritan Çelës. Më i riu mes tyre, të cilit vdekja e parakohshme i ka dhënë privilegjin që të qëndrojnë edhe pas 100 vjetësh më i riu i përkthyesve shqiptarë.

2.

Dritan Çela, ashtu si mjeshtrit e tjerë të kulturës shqiptare, kishte vetëdijen e prurësit të kulturës botërore. Dhe çfarë më ka befasuar gjithnjë në përkthimet e tij, është se ndihet që mosha fare e re nuk i pati krijuar asnjë ndjesi inferioriteti teksa gjendej mes emrave të shquar të letërsisë botërore- në shoqërinë e Dino Buzzati-t, Luigi Pirandello-s, Italo Calvino-s, Carmine Abates- po përmendim veç ca prej tyre. Në njëfarë kuptimi, përkthyesi i mirë identifikohet me autorin që përkthen dhe me veprën që përkthen. Identifikohet shpirtërisht, intelektualist. Fraza e autorit bëhet fraza e përkthyesit. Dhe fraza e përkthyesit bëhet fraza e autorit. Dhe kur autori është i vdekur, përkthyesi e sjell në botën e të gjallëve. Kështu këmbëngulte Ezra Paund tek u shpjegonte akademikëve latinistë që ankoheshin për përkthimin e tij të Sextus Propertius në Homade to Sextus Propertius: Ju doni një të vdekur, kurse unë doja ta ringjallja autorin vdekur!

Dritan i dashur, tek i ringjallje me aq bujari autorët e vdekur, a të pati shkuar ndër mend se çdo ringjallje e tyre të përket edhe ty vetë?

3.

Nuk është e nevojshme ta kesh njohur personalisht Dritan Çelën që të kuptosh se ai përkthente veç ata autorë që pëlqente. Kjo është një tjetër veti e përkthyesit mjeshtër e përkthyesit autor. Dino Buzzati duket se është ndër më të preferuarit e tij. Ai trishtim i mrekullueshëm i Dritanit, një trishtim që paradoksalisht i jepte fytyrës së tij butësi dhe ndriçim, gjendet në çdo faqe të Buzzati-t. Dhe është ai trishtimi i natyrshëm krijues, pa të cilin dhe engjëjt nuk do të mundnin të sfidonin ligjin e gravitacionit. Ai trishtim që i mban engjëjt në ajër, paksa të distancuar nga banaliteti tokësor. Ai trishtim që do ti bënte poetët francezë të thonë: Trishtim, fytyrë e bukur!

Dritan i dashur, e di si ti më kupton më tepër se çdo njeri i gjallë i kësaj bote teksa këlthas në heshtje: O Zot, sa të shëmtuar që janë poetet e lumtur!

*Përgjigje për dashurinë e Dritan Çelës*

_Violeta Murati 
_
Mbushen pesë vjet, sot në ditën e shtunë, kur u nda nga jeta përkthyesi Dritan Çela, me fatin e ndjekur nga i ati shkrimtar, Zija Çela. Në mjediset e Ministrisë së Kulturës do të ketë një takim për ta kujtuar përkthyesin, shenjat e tij të jetës mbi libra e autorë që i ka lënë trashëgimi shqipes letrare, nga përkthimet në gjuhën italiane.

Në këtë arsye takimi, vjen dhe libri Përgjigje për dashurinë, botim i OMBRA GVG, një kujdesje e përkryer që shkrimtari Zija Çela ka kryer për të birin. Një libër që tingëllon in memoriam, quajtur i tillë, duke përmbledhur impresione kolegësh, shkrimtarësh, gazetarësh, piktorësh, përkthyesish në harkun kohor të pesë vjetëve që nuk është Dritani. Mbi një lëndë të bollshme artistike që vjen nga përtej deti, pra nga gjuha italiane Dritani renditet ndër të rinjtë përkthyes, që ka përkryer gjuhën shqipe, jo vetëm në një ringjallje autorësh të huaj, por në një estetikë gjuhësore të çliruar nga mentalja e trashëguar. Ana njerëzore, dhe nevoja për ta riparë korpusin e autorëve që Dritani ka lënë në letërsi kthehen gjithnjë në arsye kujtese, çfarë mbetet si pasuri kulturore nga ky përkthyes. Botojmë sot, për herë të parë, dy shkrime të përfshira në librin me përmbledhje të artikujve për Dritan Çelën, e para impresioni për përkthyesin nga Rudolf Marku, dhe enigmat e një portreti nga piktori Saimir Strati, një dedikim mbi mozaik.

*Mbi pritjen dhe ikjen*

_(Për Dritan Çelën)_

_Petrit NIKA_ 

E solle kështjellën në atdhe dhe ike,
Diku në shkretëtirën pa fund e pa anë,
Të presësh tartarët nga tokat armike,
Se di, në Kastelnovo apo në Bolzanë.

Se di, në metrotë e Milanos a dheut fiorentin,
Vende aspak mikpritëse për ëndërrimtarët,
Ku Dantja qe Mesia i rremë për çdo rabin,
Dhe shpëtimtari i vërtetë për vetë barbarët.

Ndoshta jo aq larg. Në brigjet e Himarës,
Bisedon me diellin në pritjen e gjatë.
Ndoshta dhe më larg. Përtej imagjinatës
Ankorove fllugën dhe pret të vijë fllad.

Por fllad kurrë më svjen, medet, aso ane
Deti gjerë e gjatë shtrihet në atë hapësirë,
Hadesi dërdëllit zhargon iguane,
Teksa bën apel shpirtrave të vdirë.

Koha rrjedh këtej në ekuivalencë me enigmën,
Enigma që andej atin tënd tash e ka thinjur;
Vetëm në atë vetmi mund ta vendosësh maksimën
Për pritjen tonë pa thelb dhe tartarët e pabindur.

Thelbi është sall dhimbje dhe ti ishe thelbi,
Si çdo thelb kësisoj i ngjashëm, në vazhdimësi,
Që velet pritjes boshe me pamje kah Erebi,
Ende pritja pa e zhbërë në Antinjeri.

Këtej ndër ne le kështjellën si dëshmi ngadhnjimi
Mbi pritjen, Hadesin dhe Erebin mizor,
Me lëndë veç nga lënda, me shpirt veç nga shpirti,
Dhe tashmë rri shmang kalbëzimit tokësor.


*Enigma e një portreti*

_Saimir Strati_

Kur nisa portretin e Tan Çelës, e fillova nga pjesa më delikate dhe më e shprehshme, sytë. Dhe më vinte ndër mend një pyetje që Zijait ia bëja shpesh: Si shpjegohet, miku im, që në syrin tënd hyn një dritë dhe dalin dy prej andej? Shkrimtari asnjëherë sjepte përgjigje, vetëm buzëqeshte dhe më rrihte supet. E tamam kur punoja për sytë e Tanit, sikur gjeta aty diçka nga përgjigja: Dashuria ka gjithmonë nevojë për dy.

Dritanin e kam takuar vetëm një herë, në verën e vitit 2003, kur kishte ardhur nga Italia me pushime. Ishte me Zijain. Ku di pse, më ngjiti menjëherë komunikimi midis tyre. Sa i veçantë, aq i deklaruar në mënyrën më të sinqertë. Krejt pa dashje, kam thënë me vete: Me çpo shoh, atë e bir mund të merren vesh edhe në distancë.

Por ky mendim sishte i papritur. Në të vërtetë, deri atëherë edhe Tani ashtu kishte ardhur tek unë. Pa qenë vetë i pranishëm, kishte ardhur nëpërmjet Zijait. Shkrimtari më rrëfente për të birin me një të folme, më falni që po e quaj kështu, të folme piktorike.

Ka qenë hera e parë që e pashë Tanin atë verë, biseda e parë dhe e fundit njëkohësisht. Mbaj mend sjelljen e tij perëndimore, finesën me të cilën hyri në bisedë. Kisha para një xhentëlmen. I informuar për mozaikët e Italisë, por duke mbajtur rezerva që të mos hiqej i gjithëditur, pyeti nëse kishte në Shqipëri mozaikë si ata të Romës dhe nëse ajo traditë vazhdonte në botë. Edhe pa shkëmbyer hollësi profesionale, ndieja bagazhin e tij. Ai ishte një përkthyes letërsie, me formim filologjik, por puna me letrat dhe etja për kulturë të përgjithshme e kishin kompletuar. Aty pashë edhe një herë atë shkëlqim sysh, thuajse të njëjtë me të syve të atit. Dhe atë çast sikur përparova ca drejt përgjigjes, që Zijai sma shqiptoi asnjëherë për pyetjen time. Vështirë të mos e dinte. Por përse nuk e thoshte, sdonte të ndihej në zor? Ma linte ta zbuloja vetë?..

Ndërkaq, vazhdoja me portretin. Por synoja një trajtim sa më artistik. Sigurisht edhe çfarë ishte e jashtme, por sidomos çfarë ishte e brendshme te Dritani. Unë kisha imazhe përpara. Miku ynë i përbashkët Arian Leka ishte kujdesur heshturazi për këtë. Dritani kishte mbyllur sytë pak kohë më parë dhe, në njëfarë kuptimi, unë kisha detyrë ta ringjallja në të dyzetat e mortit. Pikërisht atë ditë. Diçka si në baladë. Familja kishte shtruar një drekë përkujtimore dhe unë vajta atje i shoqëruar, sapo ndërrova petkat e punës. Thashë i shoqëruar, se nuk shkova vetëm, shkova bashkë me Tan Çelën.

E dija që kisha vendin e mikut në familjen e shkrimtarit, por të shkoje në atë drekë edhe si artist... Se shpreh dot emocionin për ballafaqimin e parë me familjarët. E veçmas çdo të thoshte Zija Çela, babai dhe shkrimtari? Meqë isha me vonesë, ai kishte pasur merakun pse po mungoja. Më pikasi sapo hyja. Por, në të njëjtën kohë, kishte arritur ta shihte portretin paksa në profil dhe u shtang nga befasia. Mirëpo sa shpejt më çliroi mua pastaj. E kundroi një grimë herë me ato llambushkat që iu ndezën në fytyrë, pastaj e mori mozaikun në duar. Sikur nuk ishte prekje, por se përcaktoj dot se çfarë ishte, përkëdhelje, intimitet, komunikim (O Zot, këta merren vesh edhe në distancë, më erdhi në mend.). As dhe sot nuk e di çfarë ishte. Ndërsa po ua tregonte gjithë të pranishmëve, u kthye nga unë dhe më tha: Po, ky është Tani, jo i fiksuar në foto, por Tani i gjallë, është Tani i vërtetë.

Dua të rrëfej dhe diçka. Teksa punoja portretin, mbaja pranë një album me foto, që Tani i kishte bërë në natyrë. E kishte pasion filmimin me kamera dhe fotografimin. Në atë album më vinte në mendime një veçori e tij. Tani e fuste në marrëdhënie gjithçka që fotografonte. (Madje edhe veten e tij me një perspektivë diku larg, diçka të padukshme, siç ka vepruar në autoportretin e vetëm që ka lënë.) Në ato foto shihja një lule në marrëdhënie me një flutur, liqenin me reflektimet e drurëve, kurse avionin që fluturonte natën e kishte kapur në marrëdhënien me hënën. Thuhet rëndom se një foto është baras me pesë mijë fjalë, por fotot e Tanit sikur po thoshin më tepër. Ato kishin dinamikë dhe marrëdhënie dyshe, si për të thënë se sekush në këtë botë, edhe nëse ndihet vetëm, është në lëvizje e kërkim të vazhdueshëm.

A sduhej edhe unë ta konceptoja të tillë portretin e tij?!

Thashë se Tanin e kam takuar vetëm një herë, por kam filluar ta njoh shumë kohë përpara. Besoj, që në rininë e tij të hershme. Natyrisht, nëpërmjet përkthimeve. Dino Buzzati-n unë kam filluar ta dua nga Dritan Çela. Dhe për këtë gjithnjë e kisha falënderuar në heshtje. Por në përkthimet e tij tashmë më bënte trysni edhe ajo e veçanta, ajo që smë shqitej, pjesa e dy dashurive. Dy dashuri për gjuhët, shqipen dhe italishten. Dy dashuri për tekstin, origjinalin dhe përkthimin. Dy dashuri humane, për autorin dhe lexuesin. Sepse, dhe këtë kam dëgjuar ta pohojnë shumë të tjerë, ato nuk ishin përkthime mekanike, por shpirtërore. E ndoshta prandaj, herë pas here edhe ne sikur na del nga shpirti një pyetje, vetvetiu na vjen ndër mend ndërdyshja: Vallë, çmund të bënte Dritani më tej?

Më tej... Tashmë e kisha kryer portretin dhe kisha arritur te sfondi. Kisha përdorur të njëjtin material, me të cilin janë punuar edhe veprat e antikitetit, mermer e granit. Dhe jo pa qëllim, isha nisur nga biseda që kishim bërë për mozaikët e lashtësisë. Por atëherë biseda skishte përfunduar, e kishim lënë që ta vazhdonim herë tjetër. Pra, herë tjetër më tej...Kështu më erdhi sfondi, nga domethënia e brendshme. Ajo vepër nuk mund të mbyllej në katër cepat. Sfondin e lashë të paplotësuar. E lashë ashtu për gjithçka që Tani nuk pati kohë ta thoshte, por dhe për gjithçka që ende nuk është thënë për Tanin. Dhe nuk kam droje ta pohoj iluzionin tim. Sa herë që dikush lexon përkthimet e tij dhe sa herë e kujtojmë Tanin, më duket sikur sfondi vazhdon të plotësohet.

Por po kthehem përsëri te fillimi, te syri ku hyn një dritë dhe dalin dy prej tij. Megjithëse në punë e sipër, atëherë ende si kisha shkuar deri në fund enigmës. Teksa punoja me portretin, doja sdoja unë, më shfaqej herë pas here vegimi i Zijait. E përse, e përse, pyesja veten. Por tashmë e kam përgjigjen, një përgjigje nga përvoja e papërsëritshme që më ra ta përjetoj. Tekefundit, kam një bindje tashti, me dashurinë e atit unë munda të jap birin.

_Standard_

----------

